# curious



## Nosbunny (Jan 21, 2010)

A while back by about a week or so i posted about the lack of amour, and how i was at my wits end trying to find it. for 6 days i was without my thyroid medicine. i was willing to try anything the threat of losing my hair or getting really sick loomed over me. I went to the health food store and the lady there game me this stuff called metabolic advantage thyroid formula.. i took two pills 3 times a day like it said to, i have to admit i was in a panic about my thyroid meds and this stuff had 8mg thyroid in it.. i figured any little bit could help while i searched high and low for my medicine. This is where the curious part came in. i lost 10-15 lbs within that 6 days i felt okay for the first 4 days,then after that my brain got a bit foggy, i was eating normal and going to the bathroom ALOT (both types i dont want to be gross but you get my drift) but at day 6 of not having my meds i woke up to my heart beating really weirdly.2 hours after i went to bed, and i could feel my heart literally stop beating for a second or two then beat once really hard and go back to normal it scared me bad.i felt really sick and my face turned red on my nose and forehead.I felt really weird, i drove to the place i had found that finally had my medicine the compound pharmacy and took my medicine 45 min to an hour later i felt 50% better slept okay. next day i took my meds and i was on my way to feeling alot better though my chest still felt weird but i slept like a baby. I feel fine now. but what i have noticed is i started gaining back all the weight i had lost, what could be causing that? ive been back on them since the 25th. and what caused the dramatic weight loss, the curious thing is during this weight loss i had no pain... the swelling in my hands went down. i was walking fine without pain medication..its just weird, why did i feel so much better??.. but to crash so hard after 6 days of no medicine for my thyroid..Now my fingers are stiff again but i feel alert and normal like before. anyways if anyone has any ideas please speak up:confused0033:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Nosbunny said:


> A while back by about a week or so i posted about the lack of amour, and how i was at my wits end trying to find it. for 6 days i was without my thyroid medicine. i was willing to try anything the threat of losing my hair or getting really sick loomed over me. I went to the health food store and the lady there game me this stuff called metabolic advantage thyroid formula.. i took two pills 3 times a day like it said to, i have to admit i was in a panic about my thyroid meds and this stuff had 8mg thyroid in it.. i figured any little bit could help while i searched high and low for my medicine. This is where the curious part came in. i lost 10-15 lbs within that 6 days i felt okay for the first 4 days,then after that my brain got a bit foggy, i was eating normal and going to the bathroom ALOT (both types i dont want to be gross but you get my drift) but at day 6 of not having my meds i woke up to my heart beating really weirdly.2 hours after i went to bed, and i could feel my heart literally stop beating for a second or two then beat once really hard and go back to normal it scared me bad.i felt really sick and my face turned red on my nose and forehead.I felt really weird, i drove to the place i had found that finally had my medicine the compound pharmacy and took my medicine 45 min to an hour later i felt 50% better slept okay. next day i took my meds and i was on my way to feeling alot better though my chest still felt weird but i slept like a baby. I feel fine now. but what i have noticed is i started gaining back all the weight i had lost, what could be causing that? ive been back on them since the 25th. and what caused the dramatic weight loss, the curious thing is during this weight loss i had no pain... the swelling in my hands went down. i was walking fine without pain medication..its just weird, why did i feel so much better??.. but to crash so hard after 6 days of no medicine for my thyroid..Now my fingers are stiff again but i feel alert and normal like before. anyways if anyone has any ideas please speak up:confused0033:


Hey there!! I have a thought. The stuff from the health food store probably had a diuretic and an intestinal motility enhancer. On the long haul, that could have been dangerous as you now know. You probably became electrolyte deficient so I would suggest you find ways to replace your electrolytes complete. Acer makes some excellent products that you put in your water if you would be interested. You can Google it.

Now, that also leads me to think that for now, you would benefit from a potassium sparing diuretic such as Maxide (low dose) because it sounds to me like you are suffering from edema. So, discuss that w/ your doctor. With all the changes in the meds (I am in the same boat w/o Armour), you may be symptomatic. This is a shame but thousands of us are in the same boat right now.

And lastly, make sure you stay hydrated. Drinking sufficient water prevents edema as strange as that may sound. (That is unless there is kidney failure or something similar)

Let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Nosbunny (Jan 21, 2010)

here i went and googled it for you to look at to see if there was anything like that in there that you were talking about. i am in the middle of trying to find a new dr since my insurance changed so il be on the fight again to keep my armour probably...
Serving Size 2 capsules

Servings Per Container 50
Amount Per Serving

Vitamin B12 (as cyanocobalamin)

100 mcg

Iodine (as potassium iodide)

200 mcg

Magnesium (as magnesium oxide)

200 mg

Zinc (as zinc gluconate)

6 mg

Copper (as copper gluconate)

300 mcg

Manganese (as manganese gluconate)

2.3 mg

Molybdenum (as sodium molybdate)

100 mcg

L-tyrosine

248 mg

Multi-glandular complex
Liver, lung pancreas, heart, kidney and spleen

70 mg

Thyroid (thyroxin-free)

8 mg

Other ingredients:cellulose, gelatin, magnesium stearate, silicon dioxide, and titanium dioxide color.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Nosbunny said:


> here i went and googled it for you to look at to see if there was anything like that in there that you were talking about. i am in the middle of trying to find a new dr since my insurance changed so il be on the fight again to keep my armour probably...
> Serving Size 2 capsules
> 
> Servings Per Container 50
> ...


Hi; on the electrolytes, I did not spell it right..................

Alacer
http://www.google.com/products?q=GN...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=3&ved=0CBsQrQQwAg

And I take a complete electrolyte replacement that I get on-line from Vitamin Express...
http://www.vitaminexpress.com/product_info.php/products_id/155


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Nosbunny said:


> here i went and googled it for you to look at to see if there was anything like that in there that you were talking about. i am in the middle of trying to find a new dr since my insurance changed so il be on the fight again to keep my armour probably...
> Serving Size 2 capsules
> 
> Servings Per Container 50
> ...


Thank you for furnishing the list of ingredients. How interesting. Well.........who knows? Are you feeling better now that you are off of it?


----------

